# The Real Effect of Ron Paul in 2012



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

He won't get the Republican nomination, but he muddied the waters for both parties with all of his talk of freedom and adhering to constitutional principles. How radical of him! It is clear that his message resonates with a large portion of Americans, the independent voters. RP will carry a substantial number of delegates with him the R convention, which assures him of a major speech there and also assures some compromise from the eventual nominee, probably Romney. The next president can't win the election without embracing some of those libertarian principles and appeasing the independents.

If Obama comes right out and promises that he will withdraw troops from Afghansitan within six months of reelection, AND he promises to remove Cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, then he gets my vote. Same for Romney. If both candidates embrace those principles, then I vote Romney. If both candidates continue the status quo, then I vote third party (Gary Johnson).


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

ron paul is nothing but SPAM.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> ron paul is nothing but SPAM.


Spam is so delicious with freedom on the side, though. You are here, I assume, because you want the war on drugs ended. How is that going for you with a socialist democrat, or a fascist republican in office?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Spam is so delicious with freedom on the side, though. You are here, I assume, because you want the war on drugs ended. How is that going for you with a socialist democrat, or a fascist republican in office?



you assumed.

LOL


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you assumed.
> 
> LOL


From your answer, the only other possibility is that you are just another fascist drug warrior. You should vote for Obama.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> From your answer, the only other possibility is that you are just another fascist drug warrior. You should vote for Obama.



you could just keep on posting for me and stay busy all day, with yourself. 


i already voted for Obama. and i'm not sitting here whining.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you could just keep on posting for me and stay busy all day, with yourself.
> 
> 
> i already voted for Obama. and i'm not sitting here whining.


Another douchbag drug warrior heard from. If the drug war ends, how will you make a living?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

learn to utilize that which is in front of you and it won't matter who is running the show. 

unless you're just a puppet, controlled by those above him. 


my wisdom for the day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Another douchbag drug warrior heard from. If the drug war ends, how will you make a living?



welfare!!


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> welfare!!


Appropriate.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Appropriate.


get out there and earn me a living. 

you AND ron paul both. 

i'm 45 years old. you honestly think i don't know how to support myself? is this your argument? this is the best you got? l o l

no wonder ron paul is a failure. 'the company you keep.'


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> get out there and earn me a living.
> 
> you AND ron paul both.
> 
> ...


I just don't get why somebody on this website would vote for a drug warrior, which Obama clearly is. Romney clearly is a drug warrior as well. The only logical explanation is that you prefer to continue the drug war unabated. Maybe you are a moralist who believes that "drugs are bad, mkay", or you profit from the drug war, or you think "medical marijauana" is good enough.

As far as Ron Paul being a failure, you obviously have not been paying attention. RP is an "outsider" in terms of political thought, but he is a force to be reckoned with in this election cycle.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

wow, you make it all so simple. 

ron paul is spam. he's in the way and mucking things up. he's like an inbox full of ads when you're looking for a confirmation order email. SPAM. 

it's nice to know that my opinion causes you to HATE me.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, you make it all so simple.
> 
> ron paul is spam. he's in the way and mucking things up. he's like an inbox full of ads when you're looking for a confirmation order email. SPAM.
> 
> it's nice to know that my opinion causes you to HATE me.


RP is "in the way and mucking things up" with respect to governance as usual, that's for sure. So, apparently you prefer governance as usual: endless wars on various things and various people, the federal government sticking its nose where it has no place, etc. 

I don't hate you, you are just like all the other Zombies out there. You are invested in the statu quo and you want things to continue on the same path. The problem is the current path is antithetical to freedom and to the constitution and is unsustainable.

You want Ron Paul to be "spam", but his ideas are very attractive to a substantial number of people. That gives him power in the upcoming election. That popularity will force the mainstream candidates to adjust their own campaigns. Frankly, the mainstream candidates (Obama/Romney) will most likely just lie to appease the independent voters just like Obama lied when he promised to deescalate the war on medical cannabis. If Romney does not adopt some of Paul's positions I believe he will lose to Obama (likewise Obama). Neither candidate can win without the vote of independents.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

i just had the best 3 years of my life. so yes, i wish to continue along this path.

sorry to hear you have it so bad. maybe someday things will turn around for you. i wish you all my best.


----------



## fishwhistle (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, you make it all so simple.
> 
> ron paul is spam. he's in the way and mucking things up. he's like an inbox full of ads when you're looking for a confirmation order email. SPAM.
> 
> it's nice to know that my opinion causes you to HATE me.


I dont hate you Fdd!No matter what anyone thinks of paul they are gonna have to deal with him because right now anyways hes controlling the block of votes that are needed by both candidates for the win,call it muddying the waters if you will but its a fact.Obama has already lied to us over and over and romney will say anything he has to to win the election.Even if i dont like everything paul is saying(and i dont)I think he is speaking truthfully about what he does beleive,so do you want a confirmed liar or an ultra conservative religous dude who does not even beleive you should even drink coffee or soda or some honest old man with an impeccable work ethic who beleives in the constitution and the right of every american to make up his or her own mind as to how to live their own life?Time for some REAL change cause what weve been doin aint working,i do not beleive either party has our best interests in mind but instead beleive we are too dumb to make up our own minds,we vote something in and they just do what they want anyways,what happened to the majority rules?


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i just had the best 3 years of my life. so yes, i wish to continue along this path.
> 
> sorry to hear you have it so bad. maybe someday things will turn around for you. i wish you all my best.


I hope you manage to stay out of jail so the next 5 to 15 are enjoyable as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I hope you manage to stay out of jail so the next 5 to 15 are enjoyable as well.


why would i go to jail?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

fishwhistle said:


> I dont hate you Fdd!No matter what anyone thinks of paul they are gonna have to deal with him because right now anyways hes controlling the block of votes that are needed by both candidates for the win,call it muddying the waters if you will but its a fact.Obama has already lied to us over and over and romney will say anything he has to to win the election.Even if i dont like everything paul is saying(and i dont)I think he is speaking truthfully about what he does beleive,so do you want a confirmed liar or an ultra conservative religous dude who does not even beleive you should even drink coffee or soda or some honest old man with an impeccable work ethic who beleives in the constitution and the right of every american to make up his or her own mind as to how to live their own life?Time for some REAL change cause what weve been doin aint working,i do not beleive either party has our best interests in mind but instead beleive we are too dumb to make up our own minds,we vote something in and they just do what they want anyways,what happened to the majority rules?


you know the president isn't really "in control", don't you?


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> why would i go to jail?


Manufacturing Marijuana, of course.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Manufacturing Marijuana, of course.


um, i blow glass. 

my grows are personal.

your argument is yet again based on your own assumptions. keep going.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> um, i blow glass.
> 
> my grows are personal.
> 
> your argument is yet again based on your own assumptions. keep going.



Your grows are a federal crime, punishable by prison time.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> um, i blow glass.
> 
> my grows are personal.
> 
> your argument is yet again based on your own assumptions. keep going.




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Marijuana (Schedule I) 
[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 to 49 plants; less than 
50 kg [/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Not more than 5 years 
[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Not more than 10 years 
[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Fine not more than 
$250,000, $1 million other than individual [/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Fine $500,000 if an 
individual, $2 million if other than individual [/SIZE][/FONT]
 


http://www.justice.gov/dea/agency/penalties.htm


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Your grows are a federal crime, punishable by prison time.



i currently have nothing growing. 

keep going. 


did you start this thread just for me? i feel so special now.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i currently have nothing growing.
> 
> keep going.
> 
> ...


Feel free to stop posting at any time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Feel free to stop posting at any time.


i'm the only thing keeping this thread alive. you should be thanking me, instead of spiting me. 

it's funny watching you pout about my life. it's this or take another nap. i'm leaning more and more towards the nap at this point. 


you bring a solid argument and some thoughtful insight. thanks.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm the only thing keeping this thread alive. you should be thanking me, instead of spiting me.
> 
> it's funny watching you pout about my life. it's this or take another nap. i'm leaning more and more towards the nap at this point.
> 
> ...


Just doing my part to keep idiots with "personal grows" out of prison. I heartily agree with a nap for you as it certainly seems a more productive use of your time.


----------



## Madjag (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> learn to utilize that which is in front of you and it won't matter who is running the show.
> 
> unless you're just a puppet, controlled by those above him.
> 
> ...


*Good wisdom for the moment.*


----------



## piney bob (Jan 16, 2012)

There are seeds in front of me, and I am running the show myself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Just doing my part to keep idiots with "personal grows" out of prison. I heartily agree with a nap for you as it certainly seems a more productive use of your time.


i feel refreshed.

how's YOUR thread doing? 

LOL


----------



## HonestJim (Jan 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, you make it all so simple.
> 
> ron paul is spam. he's in the way and mucking things up. he's like an inbox full of ads when you're looking for a confirmation order email. SPAM.
> 
> it's nice to know that my opinion causes you to HATE me.


If he was SPAM, then why is he garnering so much attention and support ? Why are you worried about him ? I am a liberal and I voted for Obama but Ron Paul makes a lot of sense with everything he talks about. Ending the un-winnable war on drugs is important to me, but its much more than that. Bring troops home day one and delegating all the power to the states is what every candidate should want. I get the feeling from him that he can't be bought and his beliefs can't be comprimised and its nice to that from a politician. Ron Paul's economic plan is the only thing I question but nobody else has been able to fix it so what the heck. Might as well support the smartest man in the race as far as I'm concerned. More of the same with the corporate lackey Romney and Obama hasn't done the things he said he would do. Ron Paul inspires people, plain and simple.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2012)

HonestJim said:


> If he was SPAM, then why is he garnering so much attention and support ? Why are you worried about him ? I am a liberal and I voted for Obama but Ron Paul makes a lot of sense with everything he talks about. Ending the un-winnable war on drugs is important to me, but its much more than that. Bring troops home day one and delegating all the power to the states is what every candidate should want. I get the feeling from him that he can't be bought and his beliefs can't be comprimised and its nice to that from a politician. Ron Paul's economic plan is the only thing I question but nobody else has been able to fix it so what the heck. Might as well support the smartest man in the race as far as I'm concerned. More of the same with the corporate lackey Romney and Obama hasn't done the things he said he would do. Ron Paul inspires people, plain and simple.


where did i say i was worried?


----------



## alice812 (Jan 17, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If Obama comes right out and promises that he will withdraw troops from Afghansitan within six months of reelection, AND he promises to remove Cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, then he gets my vote. Same for Romney. If both candidates embrace those principles, then I vote Romney. If both candidates continue the status quo, then I vote third party (Gary Johnson).


I've never really paid much attention to politics.. to me it's always been more of "vote for your favorite crook" but 2012 i want to be more involved. i've been a ron paul fan based on his views on med marijuana, but i am open to changing my mind so please people don't go jumping on me because i have no clue what i'm talking about, thats why i'm posting on this thread.. i wanna know more about it. my main question here is what is schedule 1 of the CSA, obviously I googled it and skimmed through it on wikipedia (at work) sooo, if they removed cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, what does that really mean for us? like i said before guys/girls i'm new to all the political stuff and i'm just trying to get more involved. thanks

oh and also, did you say you WOULD vote for romney? i'm really not tryin to start any crap here but i saw this vid on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9cn0M_AFWg where he says he is not in favor of MMJ.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2012)

a president isn't made on MMJ. 

potheads.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 17, 2012)

anyone who would prefer to profit from the current system, in regards to MJ, vs try to change that system is responsible for all the people who are locked in jail, killed or have had there lives ruined or are subjected by authorities of the US government from anything to do with MJ

you are a bad person, and a parasite, good luck to you living off the suffering of others . .. useless spunge's


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> anyone who would prefer to profit from the current system, in regards to MJ, vs try to change that system is responsible for all the people who are locked in jail, killed or have had there lives ruined or are subjected by authorities of the US government from anything to do with MJ
> 
> you are a bad person, and a parasite, good luck to you living off the suffering of others . .. useless spunge's


who are you ranting at?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 17, 2012)

ranting in general, and i dont think you fit into this category FDD by the way

you made it very clear, that you make your own way in life, but others in this scene make me sick

some people dont see the difference between morals and politics . . and in reality, the difference means nothing

if the retarded people of this country actually pulled there heads out of there ass's we would not have to worry about which candidate or which president is catering to either position(any positions), if the people were educated and knew what they wanted vs following popular trends the government would not think they could lie and cheat and lobby there way to power


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> general, and i dont think you fit into this category
> by the way
> 
> you made it very clear, that you make your own way in life, but others in this scene make me sick


you did say "anyone".


----------



## alice812 (Jan 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> a president isn't made on MMJ.
> 
> potheads.


I know. me PERSONALLY, I would not vote for someone who was against MMJ. i'm a certified nursing assistant sitting with hospice patients/end of life care. I sat with a man with stage 4 lung cancer, he was about 6' 3 and maybe around 110 lbs, all i wanted to do was break out the bowl and let him hit hit(or bake some brownies or somethin) I thought about that every day until the day he passed. I would LOVE to at least see mmj pass a majority of states if not all states. I'd rather see it decriminalized of course, but i just don't see that happening for a while. I think medical marijuana has a better shot at being passed than being decriminalized. I don't profit on the war of drugs haha, I don't deal and if I DID have a grow it'd be personal use only.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you did say "anyone".


entrepreneur and opportunist . . .. . . . blurry line agree . . .. but in the end more smokers means more pipes you make more money on the numbers of people using vs growing your own and donating a little


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2012)

if pot were made a death penalty offense tomorrow, i'd simply find a new line of work.


----------



## HonestJim (Jan 17, 2012)

alice812 said:


> I know. me PERSONALLY, I would not vote for someone who was against MMJ. i'm a certified nursing assistant sitting with hospice patients/end of life care. I sat with a man with stage 4 lung cancer, he was about 6' 3 and maybe around 110 lbs, all i wanted to do was break out the bowl and let him hit hit(or bake some brownies or somethin) I thought about that every day until the day he passed. I would LOVE to at least see mmj pass a majority of states if not all states. I'd rather see it decriminalized of course, but i just don't see that happening for a while. I think medical marijuana has a better shot at being passed than being decriminalized. I don't profit on the war of drugs haha, I don't deal and if I DID have a grow it'd be personal use only.


If you only support a candidate that is pro Marijuana then you should be voting Ron Paul. Obama said he was pro MMJ but his actions did not support those statements. Romney is a lackey and will do whatever he is told by the ultra conservative business men backing him. Like the Wall St. types that are donating large and down right sickening amounts of money to his campaign. Ron Paul is the only one that supports medical marijuana, he is a doctor and a libertarian.


----------



## HonestJim (Jan 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> where did i say i was worried?


More talking about people in general that try and discount him. He has a solid following and has polled well, but the media doesn't give him the attention the lackeys get.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if pot were made a death penalty offense tomorrow, i'd simply find a new line of work.


What would you do if Cannabis was legalized tomorrow?


----------



## piney bob (Jan 17, 2012)

french cries and wamburgers


----------



## InCognition (Jan 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you know the president isn't really "in control", don't you?


This is true but only because of an erroneous perception.

Nearly all the presidents haven't been in control because they are career politicians. Career politicians take orders rather than give orders. Someone like RP would give orders. Whether or not those orders come to fruition is the question.

All the other GOP's for who knows how many decades have been delusional, puppet-strung, wackos. Most of America drinks the delusional, puppet-strung kool-aid though, so it's no wonder people side with the weirdos running this country.


I find the real reasons people don't like Paul is because they either have a sense of self-entitlement, or they believe his policies (if passed) would jeopardize those that can't take care of themselves which is "unfair" in today's society. In other words today's society essentially, artificially prevents those who cannot take care of themselves, from being claimed by Darwin's Theory. This is the complete opposite as to the conditions this country was founded on. People will say it's "not the same though" in regards to modern society, as it was back then. I find that it's just another way of people claiming "it's not fair".

The only real truth about society today that isn't fair, is that a good portion of America including government workers, subsidized civilians, subsidized infrastructure (both private and government), and subsidized business (both private and government), are robbing others who can efficiently take care of their jobs, bills, infrastructure, and businesses. In other words taking from those who can, in order to give to those who can't.

If you can't carry your weight you should be fed to the wolves, not forcing the wolves to bring you your next meal.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you know the president isn't really "in control", don't you?


Oh, bullshit. You know it's bullshit and so does everybody else here. If you got nothing intelligent to say, then say nothing.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if pot were made a death penalty offence tomorrow, i'd simply find a new line of work.


Um there is a Death Penalty today http://norml.org/laws/penalties/item/federal-penalties-2



> The sentence of death can be carried out on a defendant who has been found guilty of manufacturing, importing or distributing a controlled substance if the act was committed as part of a continuing criminal enterprise &#8211; but only if the defendant is (1) the principal administrator, organizer, or leader of the enterprise or is one of several such principal administrators, organizers, or leaders, and (2) the quantity of the controlled substance is 60,000 kilograms or more of a mixture or substance containing a detectable amount of marijuana, or 60,000 or more marijuana plants, or the if the enterprise received more than $20 million in gross receipts during any 12-month period of its existence.


Just so you know.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 18, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Um there is a Death Penalty today http://norml.org/laws/penalties/item/federal-penalties-2
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know.


Wow, that's a new on me.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 19, 2012)

Ron Paul, from a NY Times interview on his perception of his own influence on the Repubs in 2012

"
Asked whether he believed he would have the leverage to make Republicans more 
willing to accommodate his supporters and positions, he said: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know how 
they&#8217;re going to handle it. Because we&#8217;re very precise on what we would like, 
and I can&#8217;t imagine all of a sudden one of the other candidates changing their 
position on their desire to go to war constantly.&#8221;

He added: &#8220;How much leverage do I have? How many more votes am I going to 
get? You know, the more pressure they feel, the more they might be willing to 
look at some of those issues. We want to change things.&#8221;​Kind of interesting.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, here is the NY Times link to the previous post.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 19, 2012)

One more delightful quote:

"Then again, Mr. Paul said, the conventional wisdom that a third-party run would draw voters overwhelmingly from the Republican Party is not necessarily true. &#8220;They keep saying, &#8216;Ron Paul would really hurt the Republicans.&#8217; Not by our statistics. The base of the Democratic Party is very tired of Obama.&#8221;

The whole damn country is very tired of Obama!


----------



## Ernst (Jan 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> One more delightful quote:
> 
> "Then again, Mr. Paul said, the conventional wisdom that a third-party run would draw voters overwhelmingly from the Republican Party is not necessarily true. &#8220;They keep saying, &#8216;Ron Paul would really hurt the Republicans.&#8217; Not by our statistics. The base of the Democratic Party is very tired of Obama.&#8221;
> 
> The whole damn country is very tired of Obama!


I don't wish this to be a politics thread. I know this forum is a nice place where fewer immature people post but it's about Legalization.

We can say Obama has not done the best he could for the Weed people but if he is re-elected he doesn't need to worry about being re-elected again.

If he has any cards to play he can do it in his second term.

Just a thought.


----------



## piney bob (Jan 22, 2012)

no candidate for president will ever claim to legalize marijuana even if they vow to end the "war on drugs". Two different ideas there. If you want legalization it's at the state level, and that is the only way it's possible. At least until every single state legalizes it first independently.


----------



## GENERALIVXX (Jan 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> He won't get the Republican nomination, but he muddied the waters for both parties with all of his talk of freedom and adhering to constitutional principles. How radical of him! It is clear that his message resonates with a large portion of Americans, the independent voters. RP will carry a substantial number of delegates with him the R convention, which assures him of a major speech there and also assures some compromise from the eventual nominee, probably Romney. The next president can't win the election without embracing some of those libertarian principles and appeasing the independents.
> 
> If Obama comes right out and promises that he will withdraw troops from Afghansitan within six months of reelection, AND he promises to remove Cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, then he gets my vote. Same for Romney. If both candidates embrace those principles, then I vote Romney. If both candidates continue the status quo, then I vote third party (Gary Johnson).


I like how the very first 5 words, you deny him the republican nomination. That is a matter of your own opinion and if you do nothing to help him win the nomination he will not have a chance, you simply denying him the nomination will cost him the nomination. Because you stated a false negative fact i will state a false positive fact, He has already won the republican nomination in my opinion, He in my eyes already is the leader of my country, He will become president and I will never deny it. and to comment on you promising your vote to whatever politician 'promises' to do what you please, Obama has already promised to remove the troops from our wars, when he got into office he set a date to set a time to pull out. I no longer trust promises, I know what Ron Pauls record is and has been and i know that he will stand by what he says based on previous history, unlike every other politician that i know of.


----------



## InCognition (Jan 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> He won't get the Republican nomination, but he muddied the waters for both parties with all of his talk of freedom and adhering to constitutional principles. How radical of him! It is clear that his message resonates with a large portion of Americans, the independent voters. RP will carry a substantial number of delegates with him the R convention, which assures him of a major speech there and also assures some compromise from the eventual nominee, probably Romney. The next president can't win the election without embracing some of those libertarian principles and appeasing the independents.
> 
> If Obama comes right out and promises that he will withdraw troops from Afghansitan within six months of reelection, AND he promises to remove Cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, then he gets my vote. Same for Romney. If both candidates embrace those principles, then I vote Romney. If both candidates continue the status quo, then I vote third party (Gary Johnson).



That's the problem... Obama promises but does not do. He already inferred a promised on both of those actions and never came through. He is a typical politician. They simply say these things to become elected, they don'y actually mean what they say. Anyone who falls for their B.S. is a sucker, plain and simple. You can read through these guys from a mile away if you're a real human being.

A status quo politician is always a status quo politician... there simply is no changing it. They should all be taken out back behind the white house and killed by a firing squad. They do nothing but commit treason on this country through the facade of being " the president".

Romney and Obama are a disgrace to this country and to humanity.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 25, 2012)

InCognition said:


> This is true but only because of an erroneous perception.
> 
> Nearly all the presidents haven't been in control because they are career politicians. Career politicians take orders rather than give orders. Someone like RP would give orders. Whether or not those orders come to fruition is the question.
> 
> ...


lmao.
Ron Paul is the very definition of career politician! How long has he been trying to become president now? 30 years?
pmsl hahaha


----------



## hoops395 (Jan 27, 2012)

LMAO that fdd kid is a fucking idiot haha, look how mad he is cause he got told and the stone kid is just replying all chill like while fdd gets worked up lololololololol


----------



## ford442 (Jan 27, 2012)

did everyone catch this screen grab from 2010?

These are the top 100 "Ask Obama" questions:


----------



## ford442 (Jan 27, 2012)

wow.. didn't mean to fill your whole screen! sry...


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ron Paul is in my opinion th best candidate. I agree with the majority of his views on key situations. If he doesn't get nominated I'm voting for Barack obama


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If Obama comes right out and promises that he will withdraw troops from Afghansitan within six months of reelection, AND he promises to remove Cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, then he gets my vote. Same for Romney. If both candidates embrace those principles, then I vote Romney. If both candidates continue the status quo, then I vote third party (Gary Johnson).




You support RP but you support Romney over Obama, that says a LOT. God damn RP supporters.


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Jan 29, 2012)

What???? I said I would vote for Obama if rp doesn't get the nomination. I would never vote for Romney ever!!


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 29, 2012)

gamebreaker81 said:


> What???? I said I would vote for Obama if rp doesn't get the nomination. I would never vote for Romney ever!!


Sorry, I was talking to OP. I should have used quotes, my bad.


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 23, 2012)

*Romney will never legalize mj(the real weed),,he is for that synthetic shit that can kill you...Obama is the president now and will be after the next election., The mj issue will belong to someone else,,,next time,,,,he has got what he wanted,,,,2 terms in office,,,,he's not thinking anything about the mj legalization..*


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread is really eerie


----------



## growone (Mar 25, 2012)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> This thread is really eerie


 was just thinking the same thing
with respect to fdd and the grief he is going through(which no one deserves for a plant), he may have a different perspective when he gets out(hopefully soon)


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

growone said:


> was just thinking the same thing
> with respect to fdd and the grief he is going through(which no one deserves for a plant), he may have a different perspective when he gets out(hopefully soon)


What happened to FDD?


----------



## growone (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What happened to FDD?


 there other threads that have the details, he's been federally charged for conspiracy


----------



## OrganicBlend (Mar 26, 2012)

Political arguements never ends, theres never a right or wrong.. At the end of the day idc who wins. We individualy dont have a say on nothing in this country. That's why im going to do what i please and set my own rules in my life. Sell, Smoke, Grow nd pay my taxes lol..


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

growone said:


> there other threads that have the details, he's been federally charged for conspiracy


Wow. I am really sorry to hear that.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

growone said:


> there other threads that have the details, he's been federally charged for conspiracy


He is gonna need help. Is there a way to donate some cash to his defense?


----------



## growone (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> He is gonna need help. Is there a way to donate some cash to his defense?


 i did see a thread that was stickied, and some have contributed
last i read, there was some action for getting him good legal help, but you're(mostly) at their mercy in the federal system
just to keep the legalization theme in the thread, remember who the real enemy is
there is a lot of bitching and ripping at each other, and all that does is help to keep the status quo


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

growone said:


> i did see a thread that was stickied, and some have contributed
> last i read, there was some action for getting him good legal help, but you're(mostly) at their mercy in the federal system
> *just to keep the legalization theme in the thread, remember who the real enemy is
> there is a lot of bitching and ripping at each other, and all that does is help to keep the status quo*


A whole lot of truth in that!


----------



## BuddhaC (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> He won't get the Republican nomination, but he muddied the waters for both parties with all of his talk of freedom and adhering to constitutional principles. How radical of him! It is clear that his message resonates with a large portion of Americans, the independent voters. RP will carry a substantial number of delegates with him the R convention, which assures him of a major speech there and also assures some compromise from the eventual nominee, probably Romney. The next president can't win the election without embracing some of those libertarian principles and appeasing the independents.
> 
> If Obama comes right out and promises that he will withdraw troops from Afghansitan within six months of reelection, AND he promises to remove Cannabis from schedule 1 of the CSA, then he gets my vote. Same for Romney. If both candidates embrace those principles, then I vote Romney. If both candidates continue the status quo, then I vote third party (Gary Johnson).


Hasn't he increased the War on Drugs, including cannabis?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2015)

desert dude said:


> What happened to FDD?


like you don't know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2015)

desert dude has been exposed as a cop.

kinda makes this thread even more creepy, since FDD went to federal prison right after desert dude threatened him with it.


----------

